# Eat More –Lose More?



## Darkstream (Feb 22, 2005)

I have found the last few pounds very difficult to loose. (see my other post). They seemed to go when I actually started eating MORE and being satisfied at mealtimes (not to mention the improved sleep patterns).

It has been suggested to me that as you approach the END of a diet you enter an area of diminishing returns. IE, because the body has lost so much weight already, and “knows” that it has done so, it actually starts to alter and slow the metabolic rate in order to PRESERVE what is left. As a result, you have to diet even harder to loose a little more, and the body responds by slowing down even more. Etc.

Maybe it has something to do with the level of ketones in the blood.

Does anyone know anything about this effect?

Obviously it is an end game plan, and will not help at the start of or in the middle of a weight loss regime.


----------



## htc (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Darkstream, I have heard something similar to what you are talking about. Maybe someone can elaborate...

What I have heard is that your body can go into "starvation mode" becuase you've lost the fat and your body thinks that it won't get anymore fuel (i.e. fat) so it starts to store it.  I have heard that many people have a "free day" to avoid this. During the free day, they eat whatever they want and don't work out.  I found that when I plateau, and have a free day, it does seem to kick start something.

Hope this helps, not scientific, but stuff I've heard as I too am trying to loose that last little bit.  :?


----------



## mudbug (Feb 22, 2005)

The info below came from a booklet I received at Curves (one of my new employers).  Although written for the "civilian", it's based on research done at Baylor University - I think this is the link

www3.baylor.edu/HHPR/ESNL

Maybe you will find it useful, Darkstream.

_Metabolic rate is the amount of energy your body burns on a given day measured in calories.

The cells of your body require energy.  Fat cells require small amounts of energy and the muscle cells require large amounts (a pound of muscle burns 30 to 50 calories per day at rest).

Your body burns fuel from the food you eat or takes it from the energy that has been stored as glycogen in the muscles and liver or from fat in the fat cells.  A low protein diet and exercise without strength training will cause the body to burn energy stored as muscle.

An active person, who also strength trains, will maintain muscle and have a higher metabolic rate.  He/she can eat more while maintaining a healthy weight.

An inactive person who follows a low calorie/low fat/low protein diet has a lower metabolic rate.  He/she must eat less to maintain a healthy weight.

Digestion is a high energy activity.  Eating 5 or 6 small meals a day will burn more calories.

Our body reacts to dieting by becoming more efficient.  This is a survival mechanism.  As we begin to lose weight, our body senses that we are starving and begins to produce starvation hormones.  These hormones make us more fuel efficient.  The longer we diet, the heavier the saturation of starvation hormones and the slower our metabolic rate becomes.  This explains why weight loss plateaus and why we must diet forever to maintain weight lost on conventional dieting plans.

However, metabolic rate increases as people eat more.  Eating stops the production of starvation hormones and increases metabolic rate._


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks people.

I will check out the links.

But yes "starvatiuon" mode was also a word that was mentioned. That the body, when weight equals a healthy weight to height BMI and detects that the amount of food being consumed is NOT going to sustain that, produces "starvation hormones" to conserve what is left. Making it dificult or impossible to shed the last few pounds.

And I must confess to a bit of brain slowness lately. Or feeling mentally off colour, if you know what I mean.

It starts to make sense when you think about it.

Thanks.

And I hope this will be helpful to others when they reach this point.


----------



## jkath (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with the "starvation mode" thingy.
I try to eat at least 3 meals/day plus at least 1-2 small snacks. I can keep my weight the same, this way. My sister eats hardly anything and has a difficult time keeping her weight down.


PS - Mudbug - do you LOVE curves? The folks were so nice there when I used to go!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 23, 2005)

jkath, so far I am enjoying it.  There's more to the job than I thought - we don't just get to stand around and encourage the members.  The staff and manager are all good people.


----------



## jkath (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad to hear you're liking it


----------



## bobby (Mar 23, 2005)

also, when you eat 4-6 small meals a day, your body knows that you aren't trying to starve it so it stores less off what you're eating (from what I understand)  The health stuff i'm looking into (of all women) recommends at least 1800 calorie days in 6 meals.  Men could probably aim for more calories.
check out the community of www.shape.com for health tips.


----------

